# Ants in my goat feed



## Neelie Nix (Sep 20, 2018)

Hello I am Neelie I recently decided to mix my own feed for the goats and I am now having an issue with fire ants in the feed. How do I prevent this? I am feeding oats, black oil sunflower seeds, alfalfa/ and bahaia pellets. Any help with this would be appreciated.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 20, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH from NE TX! So glad you joined us. I have my goat feed (pellets) and chicken feed (pellets) in galvanized steel garbage cans with metal lids. This prevents larger critters from getting into it. I spray the outside of the cans with a "bug stop" spray as well as the area of ground around/under where the cans sit. This has solved my ant problem quite well, as I initially had the same issue you have. There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 20, 2018)

How are you currently storing it? Where and in what?


----------



## Neelie Nix (Sep 21, 2018)

Storing in it a home made iron feed bin with a heavy iron lid that slides over it. I have never had issue with ants in feed until now and it has had sweet feed in it one side has goat feed other side has horses feed in it but they just getting my goat feed


----------



## Neelie Nix (Sep 21, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Greetings and welcome to BYH from NE TX! So glad you joined us. I have my goat feed (pellets) and chicken feed (pellets) in galvanized steel garbage cans with metal lids. This prevents larger critters from getting into it. I spray the outside of the cans with a "bug stop" spray as well as the area of ground around/under where the cans sit. This has solved my ant problem quite well, as I initially had the same issue you have. There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!


Thank you very much. I am new to this group so I will do that.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 21, 2018)

I store my goat feed in an old chest type deep freeze and went for years without a problem but for the past couple of years fire ants have decided to get into the feed.  I sprinkled diatomaceous earth liberally around the freezer, along the top inside ledge and even in the corner of the feed they were using to come in.  the DE doesn't hurt the goats and it got rid of the ants.  hope that helps.
   oh yes and welcome to back yard herds.


----------



## Neelie Nix (Sep 23, 2018)

goatgurl said:


> I store my goat feed in an old chest type deep freeze and went for years without a problem but for the past couple of years fire ants have decided to get into the feed.  I sprinkled diatomaceous earth liberally around the freezer, along the top inside ledge and even in the corner of the feed they were using to come in.  the DE doesn't hurt the goats and it got rid of the ants.  hope that helps.
> oh yes and welcome to back yard herds.


I have heard about de I have never tried it will have to start thank u


----------

